# Can I run an R22 with one input & no multiswitch off an old 18" dish?



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

I tried to add an R22 to my old (since 1999) system running an RCA receiver and 18" round dual LNB dish...or single LNB-dual output. For now, we were just running one line to the R22 and the other to the old RCA box.

We called and activated the R22, setup was going fine, signal was ~98-99%. I set it up to run off the 18" round dish, SWM, and single tuner. Is that right? The choice was either SWM or multiswitch.

While that setup was in progress, I went to check on the RCA box that we moved to the bedroom and it wasn't working. Apparently they thought we were replacing the RCA box with the R22 so they cut it off. We called back and got the RCA box reactivated, but after that phone call the R22 won't pick up any satellite signal at all. The RCA box still has 100% signal.

Any suggestions? I have a 3x4 multiswitch on order because we're going to eventually replace the old RCA box with a TiVo SD-DVR40 for the bedroom and use the R22 in the living room until we can afford to go HD.

Oh, I just swapped the lines at the LNB and the RCA box still has full signal, so the LNB is good.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You should not have SWM selected.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> You should not have SWM selected.


I should have "Multiswitch" selected then? Those are the only two choices it gives me.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

Weird. It just suddenly started working after the 9 billionth reboot.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

"Multiswitch" really should be "legacy" or "non-SWM". The 18" dish is the only DirecTV dish where a multiswitch doesn't have to be used.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

A non-SWM multiswitch looks just like NO multiswitch to the receiver, so choose "MULTISWITCH" but NOT "SWM" which is an advanced multiswitch using just one cable to feed both tuners.

The R22 works just ducky with an old 18" 101-only dish. But either now or in the future (don't yell at me Stuart!) you will encounter a setup option that makes you choose "one tuner" or "two tuners". If you choose two but you only have one connected, you will CONSTANTLY get an annoying message telling you tuner 2 isn't getting a signal.

Older software used to AUTOMATICALLY determine if one or two tuners were active but either now (or soon) it will be a setup option. If you don't see this option, don't worry about it unless you get a constant error message about tuner 2 not getting a signal.


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

ThomasM said:


> A non-SWM multiswitch looks just like NO multiswitch to the receiver, so choose "MULTISWITCH" but NOT "SWM" which is an advanced multiswitch using just one cable to feed both tuners.
> 
> The R22 works just ducky with an old 18" 101-only dish. But either now or in the future (don't yell at me Stuart!) you will encounter a setup option that makes you choose "one tuner" or "two tuners". If you choose two but you only have one connected, you will CONSTANTLY get an annoying message telling you tuner 2 isn't getting a signal.
> 
> Older software used to AUTOMATICALLY determine if one or two tuners were active but either now (or soon) it will be a setup option. If you don't see this option, don't worry about it unless you get a constant error message about tuner 2 not getting a signal.


I accidentally selected two tuners once now I can't get rid of the "no signal on turner 2" message even though I went back and selected one tuner.

How does one get rid of this message?

thanks,
Jerry


----------



## MrShowtime (Apr 8, 2009)

Press Menu

Go to Parental,Favs, & Setup > System Setup > Satellite > Repeat Satellite Setup

18" Round
MultiSwitch
Single Tuner


You might have to reboot after doing this as well. Especially if was still setup for a SWM (which you dont have)


----------



## JerryAndGail (Oct 18, 2006)

MrShowtime said:


> Press Menu
> 
> Go to Parental,Favs, & Setup > System Setup > Satellite > Repeat Satellite Setup
> 
> ...


I didn't mention this before but this on a new R22 I was setting up. But, changing the menu option had no effect. After playing with it I found out it only seems to look at the sat inputs after unplugging it for a minute or two. Unless I do this it stays on the setting it was on the last time I powered it up.

Anyway, found a way around it and now I also have two cables to it.

thanks,
Jerry


----------

